# Necesito asesoría para realizar programa para alarma de auto controlada por bluetooth



## luisgrillo (Mar 17, 2010)

Muy buenas compañeros.

Heme aqui pidiendo algun consejo de como puedo crear un script o algun programa para mi celular con el cual picandole a la tecla "#" y al boton de llamada (casi siempre verde) me mande una señal de BT (bluetooth) al receptor en el auto en el cual el dispositivo BT siempre esta activado, pero en modo oculto, asi que cuando recive el codigo enviado por mi celular, la alarma se activa o desactiva..

Como lo ven? 

De electronica se bastante pero metiendome con programas para java y esas cosas la verdad es que solo se que no se nada. =)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

Cambié tu tema de sección.
Esta es más adecuada a la consulta. Si no, ya lo devolverán a donde estaba 

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 17, 2010)

luisgrillo dijo:


> Muy buenas compañeros.
> 
> Heme aqui pidiendo algun consejo de como puedo crear un script o algun programa para mi celular con el cual picandole a la tecla "#" y al boton de llamada (casi siempre verde) me mande una señal de BT (bluetooth) al receptor en el auto en el cual el dispositivo BT siempre esta activado, pero en modo oculto, asi que cuando recive el codigo enviado por mi celular, la alarma se activa o desactiva..
> 
> ...



No se entiende, explicate mejor. Para que accione desde el auto debes tener un celular en el auto.. que te llame a otro celular.. para que el BT? 

Para comunicar dos BT ya tienes el celular en tu casa y el celular en el auto.. no necesitas BT para disparar la alarma o que te avise.. hay post que tratan el tema


----------

